# Bib overall apron pattern, ideas.



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

On one of the TV shows (crafty type) They showed making a apron from used bib overalls. I now have found some. Used. Want to make some for a freind for Christmas. I can't remember how they were made. Has anyone made any or seen them. Thanks for you help... They were so cute. I know they used the front with the bib atached. Not sure about the the neck ties.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

You might be able to figure out what was done from this picture. The tutorial that the picture is linked to was removed for some reason. Te only show I could find that had that particular topic was Sewing with Nancy. You could also contact the network and possibly order the instructions.

Overall apron picture
http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2007/07/refashioned_jeans_into_an_apro.html


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

You could use regular (made from the left over leg) ties at the neck, and make a buttonhole for using the button on the bib front. OR you could retain the hardward from both straps, and simply use one of the straps (or a refashioned strap with both ends hooked up to the hardward). that would make the neck strap adjustable to fit different sized folks.

The photo above shows both hardware bits being re-used.

cute idea for a really sturdy, usable apron,
dawn


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made some f/jeans. I made some tie around the waist w/ the front part & a different material for tie & ruffle around it. Then using same idea, took the legs & made bib part for the top added the same material as ruffle & tie. Forgot to add...you thread the waist tie thru the belt loops.


----------

